# Your favorite Beatles songs / albums



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'll just do albums for now. I was going to list my favorite songs but realized I just have too many with this band. Maybe I'll be able to pick out 20 or so if I think about it hard enough.

Anyway, my top 5 Beatles albums:

1. Rubber Soul (10/10)
2. Revolver (10/10)
3. The Beatles (white album) (9/10)
4. Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (9/10)
5. Abbey Road (8.5/10)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'll just do albums for now. I was going to list my favorite songs but realized I just have too many with this band. Maybe I'll be able to pick out 20 or so if I think about it hard enough.
> 
> Anyway, my top 5 Beatles albums:
> 
> ...


Yep. I'd sub Abbey Road with A Hard Day's Night. Their first album of all their own material.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> Yep. I'd sub Abbey Road with A Hard Day's Night. Their first album of all their own material.


Funnily enough for me 5th place was a tough race between those two.

In fact I just might make that substitution now that you mention it...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Songs:
1. She's leaving home (yeah, sue me)
2. A day in the life
3. The ballad of John and Yoko
4. Blackbird
5. Eleanor Rigby
6. Lucy in the sky with diamonds
7. Strawberry fields forever
8. Penny Lane
9. For no one
10. Yesterday

and so many more....

Albums, top five:

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (5/6)
Revolver (5/6)
The White Album (5/6)
Abbey Road (5/6)
Rubber Soul (4/6)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Favorite songs (I used a list to jog my memory)
A Day In The Life
Blackbird
Day Tripper
Dear Prudence
Drive My Car
Eleanor Rigby
Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey
Fixing A Hole
Getting Better
I Am The Walrus
I'm Only Sleeping
I'm So Tired
Lady Madonna
Lovely Rita
Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
Paperback Writer
Penny Lane
Rain
Sexy Sadie
Strawberry Fields Forever
Taxman

Favorite albums
Rubber Soul
Revolver
Sgt. Pepper's
The Beatles (white album)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorites in no particular order:

Twist and Shout
And Your Bird Can Sing
Blackbird
A Day in the life
Do you want to know a secret
Eight Days a week.
The fool on the hill
A hard day's night
Help!
Hey Jude
I am the walrus
Let it be
Lovely Rita
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Norwegian wood
Rocky Raccoon
Savoy Truffle
Ticket to ride
While my guitar gently weeps
With a little help from my friends
You've got to hide your love away


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I rarely listen anymore but when I do I reach for:

Revolver
Abbey Road
Rubber Soul
Help
The White Album


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Just consider me to have ‘liked’ event post. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Very likely the most discussed band ever.

Favorite albums? Jeez. Most are stellar, all are at least 'good'.

1) Love [compilation]
2) Abbey Road
3) Please Please Me
4) Revolver
5) The White Album

Honorable Mentions: MMT, Rubber Soul, Yellow Submarine Soundtrack, Yellow Submarine Songtrack, 1, Sgt. Pepper.

Really an almost impossible task to name songs. OK, off the top of my head in no particular order

Eight Days a Week
I Feel Fine
Here Comes the Sun
Baby You're a Rich Man
Nowhere Man

Because
Blackbird
Dear Prudence
Abbey Road Medley
Twist and Shout


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Favorite albums: all of them except Let It Be.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Paperback Writer_ (1966)
_For No One_ (1966):
_Tomorrow Never Knows_ (1966)
_Penny Lane_ (1967)
_Strawberry Fields Forever_ (1967)
_A Day in the Life_ (1967)
_I Am the Walrus_ (1967)
_Dear Prudence_ (1968)
_Hey Jude_ (1968)
_Revolution_ (1968 - single version)
_I've Got a Feeling_ (1969)
_I Want You_ [_She's So Heavy_] (1969)

1 = _Revolver_
1 = _The Beatles_
3 _Sgt. Pepper_
4 _Abbey Road_
5 _Rubber Soul_


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

MMT
Revolver
White album
Help
A Hard Day's Night


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Here are some (39) of my favorite songs:

A Day In The Life
Across The Universe
All My Loving
All You Need Is Love
And I Love Her
Because
Blackbird
Dear Prudence
Do You Want To Know A Secret
For No One
Getting Better
Got To Get You Into My Life
Help!
Here Comes The Sun
Here, There And Everywhere
I Am The Walrus
I Want To Hold Your Hand
If I Fell
If I Needed Someone
In My Life
I’m Looking Through You
I’m Only Sleeping
Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
Michelle
Oh! Darling
Penny Lane
Revolution
Revolution 1
Sgt Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band
Sgt Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)
She’s Leaving Home
Something
Strawberry Fields Forever
Sun King
The Long And Winding Road
Tomorrow Never Knows
Wait
Yesterday
You Won’t See Me


On second thought I think I'll replace Abbey's Road with A Hard Day's Night to round out my top 5.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Re post #8. Substitute every for event!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Re post #8. Substitute every for event!


Your posts are truly an event!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I cannot make a list of favorite Beatles albums or songs. They were more than just a band in my growing up.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'll just do albums for now. I was going to list my favorite songs but realized I just have too many with this band. Maybe I'll be able to pick out 20 or so if I think about it hard enough.
> 
> Anyway, my top 5 Beatles albums:
> 
> ...


One of the hardest questions ever! 
1) Revolver
2) White Album
3) Magical Mystery Tour
4) Sgt. Pepper's 
5) Abby Road


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've tried and cannot do a list so I'll just say all of them except for Revolution no9. A special mention in admiration of Macca's vocal on 'Oh Darling', quite stupendous. 
I was privileged enough to have worked in Abbey Rd Studios on more than one occasion and the Beatles 'studio' always gave me appreciative shivers, as you'd expect from a scouse git whose proud of them.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Your posts are truly an event!


If you're being sincere thanks very much.

If you're not, thanks very much too. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> If you're being sincere thanks very much.
> 
> If you're not, thanks very much too. :tiphat:


That's why I admire you, Barb! But I do enjoy your contributions, humor, and healthy sense of detachment from it all.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't know whether it was my dad or my eldest brother who bought the Magical Mystery Tour EPs, but they were played to death in my house and the songs have been burnt into my brain. To me, these songs _are_ the Beatles. And the Beatles at their peak. Just listening to these songs these days is a very emotional experience - times gone that can never come back, and people who are no longer with us.

The Fool On The Hill
I am The Walrus
Hello Goodbye
Strawberry Fields Forever
Magical Mystery Tour

Just some of the songs from those EPs & the subsequent LP ....


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

mikeh375 said:


> ... Macca's vocal on 'Oh Darling', quite stupendous.


A good performance, but I agree with Lennon, who said _he_ should have sung it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> I don't know whether it was my dad or my eldest brother who bought the Magical Mystery Tour EPs, but they were played to death in my house and the songs have been burnt into my brain. To me, these songs _are_ the Beatles. And the Beatles at their peak. Just listening to these songs these days is a very emotional experience - times gone that can never come back, and people who are no longer with us.
> 
> The Fool On The Hill
> I am The Walrus
> ...


Yeah, it's funny how The Beatles were still clinging to an old fashioned notion of singles & albums. And EPs, a format that was DOA in the US.

Side 2 of *MMT* was packed with non-album singles, although _*Penny Lane*_ and *Strawberry Fields Forever* were 2 of the first three songs recorded for the *Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band* LP. and were intended to be part of THAT tracklist. But "the suits" were clamoring for a single, since it had been so long since The Beatles had released an album (OMG - 5 months!).

And the Beatles were opposed to putting their singles on albums, or making album tracks into singles. They felt it was gouging their fans by making them pay twice for their songs.

But in the US the Beatles had no say in how their music was released, so Capitol added those 5 singles to the 2 *MMT* EPs, and _*this*_ time created a better product.

And eventually when CDs came along, EMI adopted the Capitol version as 'canon'.

I don't know what they would have done for *MMT* if those two songs had actually ended up on *Sgt. Pepper*.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Chronologically:

Help!
Revolver
Magical Mystery Tour
White Album

Favourite song is by far Strawberry Fields. Pretty wild sonics.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Favourite song is by far Strawberry Fields. Pretty wild sonics.


Then I think you'd love the version of _*Strawberry Fields Forever*_ on the *Love* album.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Here are some (39) of my favorite songs:
> 
> A Day In The Life
> Across The Universe
> ...


But if I had to choose just one, it might be "Yesterday".


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Too many songs to list. But here's a list I put together quickly. I've been listening since I was conceived (my Mother was a fan) and I was born in late 1965. And I still listen, and I always will.

Do You Want to Know a Secret
I Should Have Known Better
And I Love Her
I'll Follow the Sun
She's a Woman
Norwegian Wood
Here, There and Everywhere
Taxman
Good Day Sunshine
Got to Get You Into My Life
When I'm Sixty Four
Fixing a Hole
With a Little Help from my Friends
Your Mother Should Know
Blackbird
While my Guitar Gently Weeps
Martha My Dear
Honey Pie
Here Comes the Sun
Something

Albums:

Beatles for Sale
Rubber Soul
Revolver
Sgt Pepper
Abbey Road


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

It's much easier to state the tracks that I got tired of and no longer want to listen to. You know the ones. A number of them, but not all of them, are on *Beatles 1* :|


----------

